# [MacBook Pro 17''] Problème sonde de température



## Manfred Jurgens (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens vous voir un peu en dernier recours. Espérons que ça fonctionnera.

Premièrement voici mon ordinateur :

MacBook Pro 17'' modèle début 2009, modifié avec le processeur à 2,93Ghz et le disque dur de 320Go à 7200 tr/min.

L'historique de mon problème maintenant :

Il y a de cela un petit moment, je me suis rendu compte que mes ventilateurs tournaient en permanence à fond, actuellement 5700 rpm à droite comme à gauche. Quelque soit les applications que je lancent, même si je lance rien. Vous imaginez bien que ça rend mon ordinateur quasiment inutilisable. (En conférences par exemple etc...)

J'ai tout essayé ce que j'ai pu trouver sur les forums. Réinstallation, remise à zéro etc...
J'ai installé iStat Pro, les températures s'échelonnent de 26° (Exposure Base 3) à 47° (CPU). Bref rien de très alarmant.

En désespoir de cause j'ai ramené l'appareil dans un magasin certifié par Apple. Le vendeur m'a assuré que c'était une sonde de température différente. Il m'a d'abord dit qu'il fallait changer le trackpad. Puis il a changé d'avis et a dis le clavier, et encore un changement d'avis pour changer la carte mère complète.

J'ai refusé le devis qu'il me faisait. (800) Je me suis dit tant pis je continuerai comme ça. Seulement voilà. Je m'interroge à nouveau.

- Pourquoi si une de mes sondes de température est défaillante iStat Pro me retourne quand même toutes les valeurs de températures ?

- Pourquoi faut-il changer la carte mère pour réparer tout ça ?

En me promenant sur le net j'ai trouvé cette pièce détachée pour mon Mac :
http://www.ifixit.com/MacBook-Parts...rce=ifixit_guide&utm_content=related_products

Il est écrit que cela contient une sonde de température. Puis je changer cette pièce ? Est-ce la réponse à mes problèmes ?

Merci par avance de votre aide.

Cordialement

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Mars 2012)

Avant d'aller plus loin : Quelle est la charge du processeur ?


----------



## Manfred Jurgens (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

merci de ta réponse rapide.

Alors actuellement d'après iStat Pro, Firefox étant la seule application ouverte :

CPU :
User : varie entre 2 et 8%
Systeme : varie entre 0 et 2%
Nice : 0%
Idle : varie entre 90 et 99%

Voilà

Bonne journée


----------



## Manfred Jurgens (29 Mars 2012)

J'ajoute que j'ai lancé un "Apple Hardware Test" complet qui m'a retourné l'erreur suivante :

4SNS/1/40000000: TsOP-128.000


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Mars 2012)

La ventilation n'est donc pas le résultat d'un processus planté. Le AHT confirme bien un problème. A mon avis, il vaut mieux contacter Apple.


----------



## Manfred Jurgens (29 Mars 2012)

Et est-ce qu'ils me diront autre chose que changer la carte mère ? Après quelques recherches sur les forums, il semble que cet erreur traduise un capteur de température défaillant. Mais je ne comprends pas du coup, pourquoi iStat Pro est en mesure de me donner des températures cohérentes.

Sinon est-il possible d'une façon ou d'une autre de gérer les ventilateurs manuellement ? Les faire ralentir quand je ne fais que surfer par exemple ? Parce que là je vais devenir sourd.


----------



## Breizh44 (29 Mars 2012)

reinitialiser la smc?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Mars 2012)

SMC Fancontrol premet de manuellement fixer la vitesse des ventilateurs. De mémoire, il existe 2 logiciels différents pour contrôler les ventilateurs dont un qui permet de créer un profile.

Je suppose que tu as fait tous les resets possibles (SMC et PRam) ?


----------



## Manfred Jurgens (30 Mars 2012)

Oui tous ces resets ont été faits.

Merci a tous pour votre application.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Mars 2012)

Il te reste à tester les programmes de contrôle de la vitesse des ventilateurs...

Les sondes sont généralement intégrées aux composants ou à la carte mère directement, donc pas remplaçables séparément. Il est possible que ce soit celle de la photo (donc une remplaçable) mais il faudrait être sûr que c'est celle-là. Pour ça, il faudrait que qqu qui a un MacBook Pro similaire donne toutes les températures et les noms de sonde et que tu compares. 

Tu peux aussi rechercher sur base du message d'erreur de l'AHT si d'autres ont résolu le problème en changeant cette pièce.


----------



## Manfred Jurgens (30 Mars 2012)

Bon j'ai eu contact avec AppleCare et un AppleStore pour demander un devis contradictoire. Mais personne n'a su me répondre ni m'éclairer.

Il est impossible de renvoyer la machine par la poste et le premier AppleStore est à 4 heures de train de chez moi.

Bref je ne sais plus quoi faire. Ni AppleCare ni AppleStore n'ont su m'éclairer sur le numéro de problème retourné par l'AHT.

Bref je ne sais plus quoi faire.

EDIT :
Après une recherche sur un forum, j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui avait un problème similaire (ventilateurs tournant à fond). Il a installé lui Hardware Monitor et pas iStat Pro. Il avait à côté d'un capteur de température écrit "Not Connected".

Du coup j'ai installé Hardware Monitor, qui affiche beaucoup plus de capteurs que iStat Pro et voici ce que j'ai eu :






Comme vous le voyez, tous mes capteurs répondent, et aucune température ne semble excessive. Pourtant toujours ces damnés ventilateurs...

Je ne vois pas où ça peut merder.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Mars 2012)

Justement, si les ventilateurs tournent à plein régime, aucune sonde ne donne de valeur chaude. Il faudrait les arrêter pour voir si une sonde affiche un température élevée. 

La sonde sur la pièce en photo sur iFixit, ce serait selon moins Main Heatsink 3.

Ceci dit, une sonde n'est peut-être pas affichée (celle qui foire). Il faudrait que qqu poste une capture avec le même soft sur le même Mac.

Concernant la capture, les températures me semblent élevées pour une machine au repos dont les ventilateurs tournent à fond.


----------



## Manfred Jurgens (30 Mars 2012)

J'ai aussi pensé à une sonde défectueuse qui ne s'afficherait pas. Mais pourquoi alors pour l'autre personne il y aurait affiché "Not Connected" ?

Si les ventilateurs tournent à plein régime, que les sondes sont basses et que ça continue à tourner ça voudrait dire que l'asservissement température/vitesse des ventilateurs ne fonctionnent plus. Effectivement ça a l'air de ressembler aux fonctions logiques de la carte mère. Pauvre de moi.

Effectivement je pense aussi que la pièce en photo correspond à Main Heatsink 3. Quelqu'un aurait-il le même modèle que moi pour prendre une photo ?

EDIT :

J'ai trouvé ce lien qui semble intéressant, malheureusement, ça ne correspond pas à mon modèle de mac
http://www.henrycipolla.com/blog/20...palm-rest-sensor-fixes-fan-constantly-at-100/

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous connait ce qu'est le palm rest ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h35 ----------

Et voici un nouveau lien.
J'avance.

http://forums.appleinsider.com/showthread.php?t=114028

On y apprend que TsOP c'est un capteur de température qui est dans le "Palmrest". J'ai enfin compris que "Palm Rest" c'était l'endroit où l'on "repose ses mains" quand on tape au clavier (de part et d'autre du track pad).

Du coup ce capteur semble être contenu dans le "upper case" du mac qu'il est possible de changer en suivant ce tutorial de ifixit, pour le prix de 299$ :
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-MacBook-Pro-17-Inch-Unibody-Upper-Case/3439/1

En revanche j'hésite, ça a l'air sacrément complexe. Quelqu'un s'y est déjà essayé ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Mars 2012)

J'ai déjà démonté intégralement un MacBook Pro, ce n'est pas vraiment à la portée d'un débutant avec deux mains gauches mais avec le matéreil adapté et de la patience, c'est possible.

Sur l'unibody, cette pièce est plus chiante à changer que sur la génération précédente.


----------



## macfrankigyver (26 Octobre 2013)

hello tout le monde j ai un mac book pro d un pot et il s éteint de manière aléatoire je me pose aussi la question si une sonde n est pas défectueuse.pour l avoir démonter plusieurs fois , je peut vous dire qu il y a deux sonde complétement amovible. une sous le ventilateur droit quand ont est face a la machine et une autre sous la carte mère. je vous pris de bien vouloir m excuser si je n ait pas mis toutes les caractéristique de la machine, merci d avance. je ne tarderait pas a faire parvenir tout cela. en ce qui concerne le démontage de ce genre de machine, il faut avoir de bon outil ,être, minutieux,mais c est bête la sont bien penser donc le démontage ce fait asser facilement .  je vous fait dernière requête aux sujet d éventuelle faute de  français


----------

